# ereaders in spain



## gingermegs (Dec 11, 2012)

I am soon to return from oz and cant be bothered buying an ereader here to have to then use a conversion plug all the time to recharge. so the big question: if i buy an ereader in spain will it communicate in english? or will i buy for example from a mail order in say the uk. cant really face the long winter with nothing to read.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Kindle uses a standard USB charger so you can charge straight from your laptop/PC and a USB charger cost only a few € to buy so perhaps your better off buying your reader where you are.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Some of the tablets etc draw fairly high amounts of power and some USB chargers might not work. So if you're going down the route of buying a new USB charger either pay attention to this or buy from a local shop. The difference in price between a low power USB charger and a higher amp one is only a couple of € usually.


----------



## gingermegs (Dec 11, 2012)

*buying an e reader*



gingermegs said:


> I am soon to return from oz and cant be bothered buying an ereader here to have to then use a conversion plug all the time to recharge. so the big question: if i buy an ereader in spain will it communicate in english? or will i buy for example from a mail order in say the uk. cant really face the long winter with nothing to read.


i didnt phrase my question very well. i meant will i buy an e reader in oz before i leave and then have to have an adapter on the end of my power plug, or are e readers available in spain that will communicate in english and can load english books?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I bought a Kindle here in Spain which I configured in English, and I buy ebooks in English from the Spanish Amazon website. They have as many books in English as the British Amazon site. 

So you know that with at least one ereader (the Kindle) you can buy English books in Spain. I can't speak for other ereaders, though.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gingermegs said:


> i didnt phrase my question very well. i meant will i buy an e reader in oz before i leave and then have to have an adapter on the end of my power plug, or are e readers available in spain that will communicate in english and can load english books?


Yes. We have a UK purchased Kindle on the Amazon site. It downloads books from the UK Amazon site. If you buy one in Spain it will download off the .com site (US), until you change it over on "my kindle" on amazon

Another idea is to download the free software "Calibre". Once on your computer you can store all your ebooks on there and download from anywhere and convert to kindle (Mobi) format


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

gingermegs said:


> i didnt phrase my question very well. i meant will i buy an e reader in oz before i leave and then have to have an adapter on the end of my power plug, :


What Bob meant is many of these devices charge via an USB cable. You can buy a new wall adaptor for relatively little. Or for that matter a 12V auto charger. The same sort of thing is used for virtually all new phones. 

So no need for an adaptor on the power plug.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

my Sony e-reader was bought in the UK & came with a USB as well as a normal socket plug

it actually fits my phone charger too!!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes. We have a UK purchased Kindle on the Amazon site. It downloads books from the UK Amazon site. If you buy one in Spain it will download off the .com site (US), until you change it over on "my kindle" on amazon


Actually your Kindle will come associated with the account through which you order the Kindle. So if you order one through the Spanish Amazon site the Kindle will come associated with the Spanish Amazon site. But you can always change it, as you say. 

You should know that if you're buying Kindle books regularly while in Spain you're "supposed" to use the Spanish site, for copyright reasons. If you don't, you might find yourself receiving a warning letter from Amazon.



Stravinsky said:


> Another idea is to download the free software "Calibre". Once on your computer you can store all your ebooks on there and download from anywhere and convert to kindle (Mobi) format


I agree, Calibre is great.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

When I first got my kindle I was shocked at the amount of 'pirate' books available to download. I'm not condoning illegal downloads, the industry must be loosing millions of pounds a year because of all these 'free' books.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> When I first got my kindle I was shocked at the amount of 'pirate' books available to download. I'm not condoning illegal downloads, the industry must be loosing millions of pounds a year because of all these 'free' books.


nor me............


BUT - since my Sony e-reader is from the UK - & I can't buy books from there cos I live in Spain 

AND they don't have a readerstore in Spain - I can't buy books from them

I do buy books from other sources - but since it's not actually illegal in Spain to download 'pirates' for personal use.............................


----------

